# Your favorite works of art.



## Marianne

Any type of art, popular or not, what's your favorite works of art?


I normally don't like anything with an industrial feel to it but for some reason I like this painting by Georgia O'Keeffe.

East River from the 30th story of the Shelton Hotel 1928.


----------



## Marianne

The Meeting by Daniel Ridway Knight


----------



## Marianne

West Rock New Haven by Fredric Edwin Church


----------



## Disir




----------



## Cassy Mo

This isn't usually what I like, but I'm really taken with it for some reason. I'm usually for more muted colors, and pastoral type settings.

*Leonid Afremov*

*



*


----------



## Marianne

Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Marianne

Cassy Mo said:


> This isn't usually what I like, but I'm really taken with it for some reason. I'm usually for more muted colors, and pastoral type settings.
> 
> *Leonid Afremov*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the colors in this painting.


----------



## mdk

Marianne said:


> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.



Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor. 

Cool thread btw!


----------



## mdk

The Last Day of Pompeii. Karl Briullov

I've always found the detail and use of color in this painting to be hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Marianne

mdk said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor.
> 
> Cool thread btw!
Click to expand...

A New Britain Museum of American Art has this one on display, it's gorgeous! I love blue glass so I was in awe when I saw this. 

Thanks


----------



## Marianne

mdk said:


> View attachment 44192
> 
> The Last Day of Pompeii. Karl Briullov
> 
> I've always found the detail and use of color in this painting to be hauntingly beautiful.


The use of color and light can make a picture come alive.


----------



## HenryBHough

Couldn't find an image of my favourite, Hogart's "After The Hunt" - but this is a close second:

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/069/8/a/Hand_with_Reflecting_Sphere_by_Curlie_11.jpg


----------



## Marianne

Death of De Soto by Johann Mongels Culverhouse

I don't find the subject matter particularly interesting but when you see the use of color and light in this painting you can't help but like it.


----------



## Marianne

HenryBHough said:


> Couldn't find an image of my favourite, Hogart's "After The Hunt" - but this is a close second:
> 
> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/069/8/a/Hand_with_Reflecting_Sphere_by_Curlie_11.jpg


----------



## Marianne

The Cycle of Terror And Tragedy;September 11. 2001 by Graydon Parrish. This picture takes up an entire wall so it's hard to get a defined picture of the whole thing.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Marianne said:


> Any type of art, popular or not, what's your favorite works of art?
> 
> 
> I normally don't like anything with an industrial feel to it but for some reason I like this painting by Georgia O'Keeffe.
> 
> East River from the 30th story of the Shelton Hotel 1928.



Everything by MC Escher. Most of Salvador Dali. Just about any nature shot looks great as a poster. And Edouard-Henri Avril's classical erotic works are excellent. Lotta ancient Greek sorta stuff. Am a fan of the period.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Leonardo Da Vinci and H.R. Giger​


----------



## peach174

I love hummingbird art





and hidden pictures art


----------



## Syriusly

Marianne said:


> Any type of art, popular or not, what's your favorite works of art?
> 
> 
> I normally don't like anything with an industrial feel to it but for some reason I like this painting by Georgia O'Keeffe.
> 
> East River from the 30th story of the Shelton Hotel 1928.



I am mostly a classics guy- 

I am a fan of Pieter Breughal the elder-


----------



## Syriusly

mdk said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor.
> 
> Cool thread btw!
Click to expand...


Another bump for Chihuly- his work is fantastic- he has a fantastic museum right at the base of the Space Needle in Seattle.


----------



## Muhammed

It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Marianne

don't remember the name of the painting but the Artist is Tom Yost.


----------



## featherlite

Guitar Tornado EMP Museum


----------



## featherlite

When I first saw this as a kid, I was in awe. 
... one of my favorites. =)


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## longknife

I like stuff like this


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Muhammed

featherlite said:


> Guitar Tornado EMP Museum




Reminds me of my basement when I played in a blues/rock band. Everyone would leave their instruments at my house. Plus my childrens' instruments.


----------



## playtime

Marianne said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor.
> 
> Cool thread btw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A New Britain Museum of American Art has this one on display, it's gorgeous! I love blue glass so I was in awe when I saw this.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Are you from Ct?


----------



## playtime




----------



## Marianne

playtime said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor.
> 
> Cool thread btw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A New Britain Museum of American Art has this one on display, it's gorgeous! I love blue glass so I was in awe when I saw this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you from Ct?
Click to expand...

yes.


----------



## Marianne

Chihuly at Mohegan Sun.


----------



## Marianne

Went to the Phipps Conservatory last summer and they had Chihuly placed everywhere.


----------



## Marianne

The Phipps


----------



## Marianne

the Phipps


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sergei Marshennikov, contemporary Russian painter on par with Michelangelo


----------



## strollingbones

whoa......now i see why its so impressive.....that is great....


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Marianne 

You _could_ embed multiple images in a single post, you know.  No need to create four posts of four different images within four minutes of each other.  

But whatever
​


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Marianne

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Marianne
> 
> You _could_ embed multiple images in a single post, you know.  No need to create four posts of four different images within four minutes of each other.
> 
> But whatever
> ​


Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## playtime

Marianne said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor.
> 
> Cool thread btw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A New Britain Museum of American Art has this one on display, it's gorgeous! I love blue glass so I was in awe when I saw this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you from Ct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
Click to expand...


I live east of the river.


----------



## Marianne

playtime said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor.
> 
> Cool thread btw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A New Britain Museum of American Art has this one on display, it's gorgeous! I love blue glass so I was in awe when I saw this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you from Ct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live east of the river.
Click to expand...

I live on the shoreline


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Moonglow said:


>



Upsetting at first blush, but upon reflection very good.


----------



## mdk

_Las Meninas _Diego Velázquez

I love the use of angles and reflections in this painting.


----------



## mdk

_The Garden of Earthly Delights_   Hieronymus Bosch

I could fill this thread with Bosch's work as he is one of my favorite painters of The Late Middle Ages.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

3 by Owen Dippie.  yes they're all done with spray paint. unfortunately, the Notorious BIG portrait was defaced by the owner of Five Points and was covered over


----------



## Marianne

Delta4Embassy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upsetting at first blush, but upon reflection very good.
Click to expand...


Yes it is disturbing.


Phan Thị Kim Phúc  AKA Napalm Girl (in the Picture) survived and has done a lot of good work for victims of war. I saw a recent interview of her. I'm glad she made something good came out of something so awful. 

Phan Thi Kim Phuc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marianne

Chagall Windows at Hadassah Hospital. Saw them when I went to Israel, they are beautiful.


----------



## Marianne

Kind of an Odd thing but this cemetery marker is a solemn but beautiful piece.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Cassy Mo

More of Leonid Afremov.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Watercolor painting by Adolph Hitler*


----------



## Ringel05

Cassy Mo said:


> More of Leonid Afremov.


Both the wife and I like that one, basically a Faustian/Impressionistic rendering.


----------



## Ringel05

It's NOT a photograph.........


----------



## Ringel05

More by Richard Estes.


----------



## longknife

Sunni Man said:


> *Watercolor painting by Adolph Hitler*








Such a shame he couldn't make a living at it. Just think how different the world might be.


----------



## mdk

_The Little Deer _Frida Kahlo 

She is one of my favorite artists of the last century. Hauntingly beautiful surrealism and arguably one of the masters of the self-portrait


----------



## Sunni Man

*I am a big fan or "pin-up girl" art work on the nose section of WWll bombers.*  .....


----------



## Syriusly

Marianne said:


> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.


I love Chilhuly- thanks for mentioning him.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Vermeer






Pencil Drawing


----------



## Marianne

Went on a cruise to the Bahama's last week and this Chihuly was on the ship.


----------



## Marianne

Don't know who designed it but I thought this light fixture was pretty cool. It changes colors.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Bob Blaylock

My favorite work of art is my wife, though she is just one creation out of many, by the greatest artist of all.

  Here is a humble attempt by myself, a much lesser artist, to portray her.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## peabody

I enjoyed this installation "Metropolis II" by Chris Burden at LACMA.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Marianne said:


> Any type of art, popular or not, what's your favorite works of art?
> 
> 
> I normally don't like anything with an industrial feel to it but for some reason I like this painting by Georgia O'Keeffe.
> 
> East River from the 30th story of the Shelton Hotel 1928.


My jobs upon completion! 

Well not all of them but a few. I love me some rich customers. Outside of that I like oil paintings & 3 dimensional metal art


----------



## WelfareQueen

Marianne said:


> Any type of art, popular or not, what's your favorite works of art?
> 
> 
> I normally don't like anything with an industrial feel to it but for some reason I like this painting by Georgia O'Keeffe.
> 
> East River from the 30th story of the Shelton Hotel 1928.





A work by Picasso at the Chicago Institute of Art.  Love this one.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bob Blaylock said:


> My favorite work of art is my wife, though she is just one creation out of many, by the greatest artist of all.
> 
> Here is a humble attempt by myself, a much lesser artist, to portray her.
> 
> View attachment 74213


Bob!!! that's excellent


----------



## eflatminor

William Harris “Futile Cleaning of that Pesky Human Stain”


----------



## miketx




----------



## Desperado

peach174 said:


> I love hummingbird art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hidden pictures art


Amazing Pic


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dalia

Pieter I Bruegel le Vieux  1525 1569  danse de l'oeuf


----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon

Marianne said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upsetting at first blush, but upon reflection very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is disturbing.
> 
> 
> Phan Thị Kim Phúc  AKA Napalm Girl (in the Picture) survived and has done a lot of good work for victims of war. I saw a recent interview of her. I'm glad she made something good came out of something so awful.
> 
> Phan Thi Kim Phuc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


When I was at school she came to our class to talk about what was her experience during the war.
It was a very interesting day


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## peabody




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## peabody




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## yiostheoy

Here she almost looks like a lady.  Often times she is portrayed as a tomboy looking more like a youth instead.


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> View attachment 99117


You do have strong homo tendencies don't you ?

Even in your art.


----------



## yiostheoy

longknife said:


>


This reminds me of my uncle's farm in Europe.


----------



## yiostheoy

Moonglow said:


>


Damn Moonglow do you actually remember the poor Vietnamese girl that had all her clothes burned off her by napalm ??? !!!

Jeeze.

Pervert.


----------



## yiostheoy

Muhammed said:


> It's a masterpiece.


Modern art.

So to speak.

Reminds me of moosleem ladies in their daily Halloween costumes.


----------



## yiostheoy

Marianne said:


> Any type of art, popular or not, what's your favorite works of art?
> 
> 
> I normally don't like anything with an industrial feel to it but for some reason I like this painting by Georgia O'Keeffe.
> 
> East River from the 30th story of the Shelton Hotel 1928.


Also reminds me of Birmingham England.


----------



## yiostheoy

peach174 said:


> I love hummingbird art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hidden pictures art


Hummingbirds are very beautiful.

Proof that God is an Artist.

And philosophically speaking therefore proof that there is a God who is an artist.


----------



## yiostheoy

Interesting old thread.


----------



## Chuz Life

Does an original piece count? 

I painted this after having a dream about floating or levitating above a waterfall. Most people draw or paint waterfalls as they are flowing toward them or from the side. My dream made me think it would be fun to do one flowing away instead. 

It's far from perfect but it's still a favorite because of the dream.


----------



## miketx

yiostheoy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99117
> 
> 
> 
> You do have strong homo tendencies don't you ?
> 
> Even in your art.
Click to expand...

I don't see anything like that in that picture. It's simply a parody of a great artwork. You are too simple minded to get that.


----------



## Eloy

The artist captures a sleeping dog perfectly. The meaning of life is just to live it, even when asleep.





Master Bedroom by Andrew Wyeth


----------



## Moonglow

yiostheoy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Moonglow do you actually remember the poor Vietnamese girl that had all her clothes burned off her by napalm ??? !!!
> 
> Jeeze.
> 
> Pervert.
Click to expand...

Don't we all?


----------



## Moonglow

miketx said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99117
> 
> 
> 
> You do have strong homo tendencies don't you ?
> 
> Even in your art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see anything like that in that picture. It's simply a parody of a great artwork. You are too simple minded to get that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but they forgot to take of their britches...


----------



## longknife

Chuz Life said:


> Does an original piece count?
> 
> I painted this after having a dream about floating or levitating above a waterfall. Most people draw or paint waterfalls as they are flowing toward them or from the side. My dream made me think it would be fun to do one flowing away instead.
> 
> It's far from perfect but it's still a favorite because of the dream.



Nice


----------



## Skull Pilot

Eloy said:


> The artist captures a sleeping dog perfectly. The meaning of life is just to live it, even when asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Bedroom by Andrew Wyeth


we have that print

I don't get very excited about art
I've visited art museums and always walk out saying eh it was OK

In all honesty if it wasn't for my wife I'd have all bare walls in the house


----------



## Chuz Life

longknife said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does an original piece count?
> 
> I painted this after having a dream about floating or levitating above a waterfall. Most people draw or paint waterfalls as they are flowing toward them or from the side. My dream made me think it would be fun to do one flowing away instead.
> 
> It's far from perfect but it's still a favorite because of the dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Abishai100

*Comics: Drosophila*


Gwyneth Paltrow, Michael Douglas, Tom Hardy, Martina Navratilova, Bill Clinton, Sinead O'Connor, Jane Campion --- what do these celebrities all have in common? They all represent a new age interest in populism-geared conversation, or 'chatter' that focuses on the ornamentation of pedestrian traffic (with their films, gender-dialogue in sports, pro-active democracy, feminine mystique film-making, etc.).

Populism is important to me, so I really cherish comic book art, which speaks to pedestrian imagination and 'accessible intellectualism' and is really a 'satellite' of related genres such as graffiti-art and punk rock.

My favorite comic book writers include Frank Miller and Stan Lee, and my favorite comic book adapted films include _Superman III_, _Batman Returns_, and _Captain America: Civil War_.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## frigidweirdo




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## yiostheoy

yiostheoy said:


> Here she almost looks like a lady.  Often times she is portrayed as a tomboy looking more like a youth instead.
> View attachment 112226


Still my own favorite.


----------



## OldLady

Marianne said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor.
> 
> Cool thread btw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A New Britain Museum of American Art has this one on display, it's gorgeous! I love blue glass so I was in awe when I saw this.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I was at that museum once.  Do they still have the little picture of sunset/dusk with the light coming from the window of a house?   It glows.


----------



## Marianne

OldLady said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass artwork by Dale Chihuly. Picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phipp's Conservatory has several Chihuly displays on permanent display and they are truly breath taking. I am fascinated my glass sculptor.
> 
> Cool thread btw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A New Britain Museum of American Art has this one on display, it's gorgeous! I love blue glass so I was in awe when I saw this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was at that museum once.  Do they still have the little picture of sunset/dusk with the light coming from the window of a house?   It glows.
Click to expand...

IDK but next time I'm there I'll look.


----------



## longknife




----------



## yiostheoy




----------



## Abishai100

Van Gogh:


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## miketx




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## HaShev




----------



## Kognisjon

miketx said:


> View attachment 130891



Hahah nice interpretation of that faous painting!


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## longknife

Made from toilet paper rolls!


----------

